# lost horses registration



## mwest (Oct 18, 2011)

ok I have misplaced my horses registration papers and the problem is I had not transferred him over into my name yet and the person I bought him from had not done so either. so what do i do? Is there anyway to get new papers on him?


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

Call the registry. They'll tell you what can and cannot be done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Depends on the registry... We had a situation like this come up with one of our Clydesdales, and by going back to the last recorded owner and getting them to sign a "replacement paper form" in front of a Notary Public we were able to get his papers re-issued. (it did cost a bit of money... We paid for the Notary as well as registry fees)

Each registry has their own rules about replacement papers, but every one I have dealt with HAS some way to get them... In some cases it will cost too much or just simply be impossible if you cannot find the last recorded owner.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

In the APHA/AQHA registeries, you have to go back to the person the papers are listed under, they then have to pay for a new certificate, sign the transfer, and have it mailed to you. I had trouble with this before on a mare I traded for.


----------



## mwest (Oct 18, 2011)

is there a way to look up his registry? My daughter wants to get a shirt made with his full name on it and we can't remember exactly what it is. We do know that he is Doc Bar's first generation grandson. But can not remember if its on his dams or studs side. She also wants his exact bday, we know he was born in 1998 and I THINK it was April. Is there any way to look any of this up on the AQHA registery?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

mwest said:


> is there a way to look up his registry? My daughter wants to get a shirt made with his full name on it and we can't remember exactly what it is. We do know that he is Doc Bar's first generation grandson. But can not remember if its on his dams or studs side. She also wants his exact bday, we know he was born in 1998 and I THINK it was April. Is there any way to look any of this up on the AQHA registery?


Maybe if you also knew the state he was born it would narrow it down a little bit more. Doc Bar was a VERY popular stallion, with very popular sons and daughters. Even a first generation grandson born in 1998 is going to be a big number of foals to sort through.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nmelissawest (Sep 9, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> Maybe if you also knew the state he was born it would narrow it down a little bit more. Doc Bar was a VERY popular stallion, with very popular sons and daughters. Even a first generation grandson born in 1998 is going to be a big number of foals to sort through.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Yes I know that he was born in MI


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Sometimes the registry will notify the last registered owner and send the transfer for signing. You will likely have to pay the tab on this. In between owners who failed to transfer ownership don't exist as far as the registry is concerned. You do need to know the horse's registered name or at least the last registered owner's name.


----------

